# besides a few city shrooms anyone finding any?



## mmf77 (Apr 3, 2021)

went out last weekend woods was still pretty brown green is just beginning in nw ohio. Anyone had any luck yet? super excited havent went since i was kid and have buying them for many years but not this year on the search for my own


----------



## Steve3 (Apr 6, 2020)

I’m in New Richmond area, just starting looking every day.. nothing yet, but I think any day it could start. I found around 60 from early April to early May last year in my yard, so I’m pretty confident where to look! I’ll post images if I score


----------



## cheryls (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm hunting in Mohican which is north east. I just found my first may apples today. Ground temp is consistent 49 degrees in the AM and 52 degrees in the PM in the sun. I'm hoping for rain.


----------



## cheryls (Apr 6, 2021)

cheryls said:


> I'm hunting in Mohican which is north east. I just found my first may apples today. Ground temp is consistent 49 degrees in the AM and 52 degrees in the PM in the sun. I'm hoping for rain.


In Ohio


----------



## Steve3 (Apr 6, 2020)

My soil is 60F but no signs yet.. this is 6 days later than last year, but we had a 23F night 3 days ago.. so I imagine they are going to poop any day now? Never really understood how fast they grow


----------



## mmf77 (Apr 3, 2021)

Im definately thinking the temps this week along with rain showers tomorrow weekend may be the time to hit it hard


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 18, 2018)

Few tiny ones in champaign county today..rain tomorrow will definitely help 👍


----------



## hugh (Apr 15, 2013)

we found our first small grays and one half-free today southwest of columbus around dead elm


----------



## hugh (Apr 15, 2013)

I found a couple more small ones south of Columbus by dead ash


----------



## hugh (Apr 15, 2013)

we found some young ones in central OH around dead elm


----------

